# Du lịch ngoài nước > Điểm đến > Châu Á >  tour du lịch thái lan 5 ngày giá 6555000, tour ghép khách lẻ thái lan, tour du lịch

## huyen_dulichdongxuan2010

* BANGKOK _ PATTAYA
* *GIÁ DUY NHẤT KHUYẾN MÃI ĐẶC BIỆT: 6.555.000 VNĐ* *Khởi hành ngày 20/10/2012 (giá không áp dụng ngày lễ, Tết)* *Ngày 1: Hà Nội _ Bangkok ( ăn tối)
*
*14h30* xe và HDV *Du Lịch Đồng Xuân* đón quý khách tại *Nhà Hát Lớn Hà Nội* ra sân bay Nội Bài đáp chuyến bay *QR 615* lúc *17h40* đi Bangkok. *19h40* hạ cánh sân bay *Sumvanabumi*,  đoàn ăn tối tại sân bay. Xe và HDV địa phương đón quý khách đưa về  khách sạn Furama Silom / Hip / Asia 4 sao hoặc tương đương nghỉ đêm. Quý  khách tự do khám phá Bangkok về đêm.
*Ngày 2: Bangkok_ Pattaya ( ăn sáng, trưa, tối )*
 Sau bữa sáng tại khách sạn, quý khách tham quan *Cung điện Ananda Samakhom* nổi bật với kiến trúc Ý thời phục hưng xây dựng năm 1907, nơi trưng bày rất nhiều các tác phẩm của Hoàng gia. Tiếp tục tới thăm *vườn thú lộ thiên Safariworld* – _xem  biểu diễn nghệ thuật các trò biểu diễn của khỉ, chim, cá heo... hoặc  các màn trình diễn đặc sắc của các diễn viên đóng thế trong bộ phim 007_ Đoàn tới *Pattaya* – Thành phố giải trí về đêm nổi tiếng. Trên đường dừng thăm *Trại Hổ Sriracha* xem các chú heo học toán, chạy thi, biểu diễn cá sấu.... Ăn tối tại nhà hàng. Quý khách tự do khám phá Pattaya với khu phố *“Walking Street”* đầy ngạc nhiên và náo nhiệt đến tận 3h sáng. Nghỉ đêm tại khách sạn Royal Palace/ Royal Twins 3 sao hoặc tương đương.
*Ngày 3: Pattaya ( ăn sáng, trưa, tối )*
 Sau bữa sáng tại khách sạn, quý khách đi cano cao tốc ra tham quan đảo *Coral*, tự do tham gia các trò chơi thú vị trên đảo như: _Nhẩy dù trên biển, lặn biển xem san hô, cho cá ăn, đi tàu chuối, tắm biển_ và mua sắm hàng hoá lưu niệm. Ăn trưa tại nhà hàng. Buổi chiều, quý khách tới *Vườn Nhiệt đới Nongnooch* với nhiều giống hoa lan quý hiếm, xem biểu diễn văn hoá Thái, chương trình biểu diễn xiếc voi (_voi đi xe đạp, voi đá bóng, voi massage, voi vẽ tranh..._), thăm quan cửa hàng vàng bạc lớn nhất Đông Nam Á. Tham quan chụp ảnh bên *núi Phật Vàng -* khắc  tượng Phật bằng Vàng lên núi bằng tia laze. Quý khách dùng bữa tối tại  nhà hàng và thưởng thức chương trình biểu diễn nghệ thuật *Alcaza* đặc sắc của các vũ công chuyển giới tính. Nghỉ đêm tại khách sạn Royal Palace/ Royal Twins 3 sao hoặc tương đương.
*Ngày 4 : Pattaya* *_ Bangkok**( ăn sáng, trưa, tối )*
 Sau bữa sáng tại khách sạn, quý khách lên xe trở về Bangkok, trên đường dừng lại thăm *vuờn Bướm.* Đoàn ghé thăm cửa hàng bánh kẹo đồ khô ăn thử miễn phí và mua quà cho người thân (nếu có nhu cầu). Quý khách tới *cửa hàng đồ da* tham quan các sản phẩm làm từ da rắn, da cá sấu nuôi của Thái Lan. Tham quan *Trại Rắn*_- xem các chú rắn biểu diễn và các bác sỹ giới thiệu về công dụng của nọc rắn_. Đoàn tiếp tục tham quan *chùa Thuyền-* _nơi  tu hành của Hoàng Thái Tử Thái Lan và là nơi lưu giữ và trưng bày xá lị  của các Phật tử đến từ các nước theo Phật giáo trên thế giới._ Ăn  tối tại nhà hàng. Tự do mua sắm tại các siêu thị lớn như: Siam Paragon,  World Trade Central..... Nghỉ đêm tại khách sạn Furama Silom / Hip /  Asia 4 sao hoặc tương đương nghỉ đêm.
*Ngày 5: Bangkok** _ Hà Nội ( ăn sáng)
*
 Sau bữa sáng tại khách sạn, quý khách tới thăm *Chùa Vàng* - nơi lưu giữ bức tượng Phật bằng Vàng 5 tấn nổi tiếng. Đoàn đi*du thuyền trên sông Chaophraya -* cho hàng ngàn chú cá ăn_._ Quý khách tự do mua sắm đến giờ ra sân bay đáp chuyến bay  *QR 610* lúc *19h40*  về Việt Nam. *21h25* hạ cánh xuống sân bay Nội Bài, xe đón quý khách đưa về trung tâm thành phố. Chia tay quý khách. Kết thúc chương trình_._

*Bao g**ồ**m*:
 -         Vé máy bay Hà Nội – Bangkok – Hà Nội (Vé đoàn)
 -         Thuế sân bay, phí an ninh hàng không, phụ phí xăng dầu: *113 USD* (*).
 -         Khách sạn 3 và 4 sao tiêu chuẩn _(2giường /phòng– đoàn lẻ khách sử dụng phòng 3 giường)_
 -         Các bữa ăn theo chương trình chi tiết.
 -         Vé tham quan thắng cảnh theo chương trình.
 -         Hướng dẫn viên tiếng Việt nhiệt tình kinh nghiệm theo suốt tuyến.
 -          Bảo hiểm du lịch nước ngoài.
*Không bao gồm*:
*-*    Hộ chiếu phổ thông còn đủ hạn ít nhất 6 tháng tính đến ngày kết thúc tour.
 -         Chi phí cá nhân                                                                   
 -         Chi phí phòng đơn (nếu quý khách có nhu cầu sử dụng 1 người/phòng)
 -         Tip cho HDV và lái xe *(3USD/ ngày/ khách)                * 
*Lưu ý* : *Giá tour và hành trình có thể thay đổi theo từng thời điểm cụ thể* 
*- (*) Có thể thay đổi tăng hoặc giảm theo công văn thông báo của hãng hàng không cung ứng dịch vụ.*
*-* *Giá tour dành cho người Việt Nam, khách mang  quốc tịch khác vui lòng thông báo rõ để được tư vấn về hộ chiếu, visa  nhập cảnh vào* *Thái Lan** và visa**nhậ**p cảnh** Việt Nam (chi phí* 
*khách tự chi trả** ngoài giá tour)*

*Mọi chi tiết xin vui lòng liên hệ:* *Phòng điều hành:* *Ms. Lê Thị Thanh Huyền:* *Hotline: 043.557 9288 – 0936 070 228:* *Add: P302 * 22 Nhân Hòa – Nhân Chính – Thanh Xuân – Hà Nội:* *Email: sales@dongxuantourist.com  * www.dulichdongxuan.com:* *Website: www.dongxuantourist.com * www.dulichbacnam.net :*

----------


## huongvu89

minh mun di du lich qua ah

----------

